# Sooner



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Derby Results
1st - #19 Murphy
2nd - #11 Arrow
3rd - #3 Kidd
4th - #8 Roo
RJ - #1 Yella

Open just finished first series. No callbacks yet. Land blind tomorrow morning.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Congrats on Kidd's 3rd, Shayne....I guess Aaron handled him, huh! ;-)

Gassner loves a challenge, doesn't he? 

kg


----------



## ghjones (Nov 25, 2004)

Could someone check the Derby placings? Dog #19 is Arrow, and #11 is Murphy. I had heard Murphy got second. Either way, congrats to Murphy and Joseph! Murphy placed 3rd in the Derby at Sunflower last weekend. Way to go, Team RockErin!

Gretchen


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

I got an email earlier today from a reliable source saying Murphy won so I grabbed my pompoms and shook 'em for the red fluffy!
Suzanne B


----------



## jrock (Dec 30, 2007)

Any word on the Q or Open?


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Congratz to Shayne as well as Amy Ediger and Yella woo hoo!


Aaron


----------



## okvet (Jun 20, 2006)

I don't know the placements of the Qual but congrats Gabe Withrow and Motor for Motor getting his QAA status!


----------



## okvet (Jun 20, 2006)

Qual 

1. Joule--Chris Richards
2. Motor--Gabe Withrow
3. Layla--Nik Koumoundouros 
4. Colt--Lyle Babcock
RJ: Sharpie--Paul Brinkmn
jams: Diva--Esther McCartney 


Congrats to Chris and Tina also.

Amy--congrats on Yella getting her first Derby Ribbon---I watch this dog train every week and I'm confident there will more to follow!!!!!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

*Chris, Gabe, NIK, Lyle CONGRATULATIONS*


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Way to go Lyle and Colt!!! Colt is a Lizzy x Boss baby!!!!

Aaron


----------



## 2blackdogs (Apr 28, 2003)

Way to go Chris!!!!!!!!!!! I was pulling for you all the way. You and the yeller girl had a great weekend.

Al


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Amateur placements

1st - Pogo Russell (two great weekends in a row, CONGRATS!)
2nd - Tommy Vaughn
3rd - Dolly Gierman
4th - Wiz Carruth

Don't know about RJ or JAMS. I ended up leaving yesterday and scratching Boogie from the Open and Am after he took a nasty tumble during the first series of the AM. He did a really nice job on the test and picked up the last bird on 3 wheels. It's his right shoulder. I'll find out the extent of the injury tomorrow morning. It's not much better today, fingers crossed.

SM


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Open Placements
1st 26 AFC TexAnna Yellow Gold MH, Ken Robbins
2nd 32 Patton's Black Water Ripper Jimmy Banks H-Mark Edwards 
3rd 15 FC/AFC Two Step's Tomboy Tom Vaughn H-Bill Schrader 
4th 10 FC Two Step's No. Ninety-Nine Tom Vaughn H-Bill Schrader 
RJ 36 WW Button's "Sly" MacGregor Bill Dodd H-Mark Edwards 
Not sure if there are other jams.

SM


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Congrats to Ken Robbins, Mark Edwards, and Jimmy Banks on the Open 1st and 2nd!


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats to Tommie, Gretzky, Tom and Bill….Tom looks like you had a good weekend…When are we going hunting?



Looks like Goood Ole Boy Dodd's chessie did alright as well.


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Open Placements
> 1st 26 AFC TexAnna Yellow Gold MH, Ken Robbins
> SM


Congratulations to Ken and Willie's mama. Doesn't the win complete the FC for Anna and qualify her for the National?


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Congrats to Bill Dodds and his Brown dog!

Juli


----------



## Blackkettle Retrievers2 (Aug 8, 2006)

Todd-It was so exciting to see her name here!!!! Thanks! Gabe had a great weekend, all his hard work finally paying off. Aaron- thanks for a great Yella dog.

Amy Ediger


----------



## ghjones (Nov 25, 2004)

Congrats to Gabe and Amy! What a great weekend!

Gretchen


----------



## ghjones (Nov 25, 2004)

And congrats to Chris and Joule! Way to go!!!

Gretchen


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Congrats to Tommie, Gretzky, Tom and Bill….Tom looks like you had a good weekend...


 
I second this congrats!!! Way to go!!!


----------



## Chris Richards (Feb 25, 2005)

Results are posted on EE.


----------

